# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  هل المرأة ناقصة عقل ودين أو الرجل

## عهد السلام

هل المرأة ناقصة عقل ودين أو الرجل

عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله السحيم


ينعق بعض بني قومي ممن طمس الله بصائرهم
ينعقون بما لا يفقهون
ويهرِفون بما لا يعرفون
ويُردّدون كترديد الببغاوات
فيتبجّحون بملء أفواههم – فض الله أفواههم –
بما ردّده أسيادهم من الغرب أو الشرق
بأن الإسلام ظلم المرأة وأهانها وانتقصها
قلنا : ومتى ؟؟
قالوا : عندما قال عنها : ناقصة عقل ودين !
قلنا : كيف ؟؟
قالوا : بقوله : خُلِقت من ضِلَع !

قلنا : فض الله أفواهاً تنطق بما لا تفقه
قالوا : كعادتكم أيها المتزمّتون ... لا تجيدون سوى الدعاء على خصومكم !
قلنا : إذاً اسمعوا وعُـوا .
اسمعوا شهادة أسيادكم ، ومأوى أفئدتكم !

أيها المتعالمون :
لقد عَلِمَ الغربيون أنفسهم أن الإسـلام كـرّم المـرأة .

حتى قال أحد علماء الإنجليز ، وهو ( هلمتن ) قال : إن أحكام الإسلام في شأن المرأة صريحة في وفرة العناية بوقايتها من كل ما يؤذيها ويُشين سمعتها .

وقالت جريدة ( المونيتور ) الفرنسية :
قد أوجد الإسلام إصلاحاً عظيماً في حالة المرأة في الهيئة الاجتماعية ، ومما يجب التنويه به أن الحقوق الشرعية التي منحها الإسلام للمرأة تفوق كثيراً الحقوق الممنوحة للمرأة الفرنسية . انتهى .
======
غير أن الطاعنين في دين الإسلام يعتمدون في دعاواهم والحطّ من قيمة المـرأة ومكانتها في الإسلام يعتمدون على فهم قاصر لبعض الآيات أو الأحاديث التي يظنون – ظنّاً كاذباً – أن فيها انتقاصاً للمرأة ، وليس الأمر كما ظنُّوا أو توهّموا
والطعن يكون إما نتيجة جهل أو تجاهل ، وكلاهما مُـرّ .
ومن الأمور التي يَعُـدّها بعضهم انتقاصاً للمرأة ، وآخرون يَظُنُّون أن فيه احتقاراً وازدراء لها ، وليس الأمر كما يظنون ، ولا هو كما يزعمون .
هو قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام عن النساء - : ناقصـات عقل ودين . كما في صحيح البخاري ومسلم .
هكذا يبترون النصوص ليستدلوا استدلالاً سقيماً !
أو استدلال بعضهم بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن المرأة : خُلِقت من ضِلَع ، وإن أعوج شيء في الضلع أعلاه . متفق عليه .
فهذه طبيعة خِلْقَتِها ، وأصل تركيبتها ، خُلِقت لطيفـة لتتودد إلى زوجهـا ، وتحنو على أولادها ، وهي خُلِقت من ضلع ، وطبيعـة الضلع التقوّس لحماية التجويف الصدري بل لحماية ملك الأعضاء ، أعني القلب ، ثم هي ضعيفـة لا تحتمل الشدائد :
( أَوَمَن يُنَشَّؤا فِي الْحِلْيَةِ وَهُوَ فِي الْخِصَامِ غَيْرُ مُبِينٍ )

وتلك حكمة بالغة أن جَعَلَ الله الشدّة في الرجال والرقـّة في النساء ، رقّة تُزين المرأة لا تعيبها ، فقد شبهها المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم بشفافية الزجاج الذي يؤثـّر فيه أدنى خدش ، ويكسره السقوط ولو كان يسيراً .

أَلَمْ يقل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لِحَادِيهِ – الذي يحدو ويُنشد بصوت حسَن- : ويحك يا أنجشة ! رويدك سوقك بالقوارير . قال أبو قلابة : فتكلّم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بكلمة لو تكلّم بها بعضكم لَعِبْتُمُوها عليه ، قوله : سوقك بالقوارير . رواه البخاري ومسلم .
وفي رواية لمسلم قال أنس : كان لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حَادٍ حسن الصوت فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : رويداً يا أنجشة لا تكسر القوارير . يعني ضعفة النساء

فهذا من باب الوصية بالنساء لا من باب عيبهن أو تنقّصهن

قال النووي : قال العلماء : سمّى النساء قوارير لضعف عزائمهن ، تشبيهاً بقارورة الزجاج لضعفها وإسراع الانكسار إليها .

وقال الرامهرمزي : كنّىعن النساء بالقوارير لِرِقّتهن وضعفهن عن الحركـة ، والنساء يُشَبَّهْنَ بالقوارير في الرِّقّة واللطافة وضعف البنية .( نقله عنه ابن حجر في فتح الباري )

يا بني قومي ألا تفقهون ؟؟
ما بالكم تبترون النصوص وتستدلّون ببعضها دون بعض ؟؟

إن نص الحديث – كما في الصحيحين – : استوصوا بالنساء ، فإن المرأة خُلقت من ضلع ، وإن أعوج شيء في الضلع أعلاه ، فإن ذهبت تقيمه كسرته ، وإن تركته لم يزل أعوج ، فاستوصوا بالنساء .
أين أنتم من هذه الوصية بالنساء ؟؟
افتتح الحديث بقوله : استوصوا بالنساء
واختتم الحديث بقوله : فاستوصوا بالنساء
فأين أنتم من هـذا ؟؟
=============
ومن الكُتّاب من يَصِم النساء – إما نتيجة جهل أو تجاهل – بأنهن ناقصات عقل ودين على سبيل الإزراء والاحتقار ، وسمعت أحدهم يقول ذلك في مجمع فيه رجال ونساء ثم وصف النساء بضعف العقل ، وزاد الأمر سوءاً أن اعتذر عن قولـه بأن هذا هو قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ! ثم أورد الحديث : ما رأيت من ناقصات عقل ودين أذهب للبّ الرجل الحازم من إحداكن . رواه البخاري ومسلم .
وقد بوّب عليه الإمام النووي : باب نقصان الإيمان بنقص الطاعات .

وهذا القول له جوابان أجاب بهما من لا ينطـق عن الهوى صلى الله عليه وسلم :
أما الأول :
فهـو إجابته صلى الله عليه وسلم على سؤال النساء حين سألنه : وما نقصان ديننا وعقلنا يا رسول الله ؟
فقال : أليس شهادة المرأة مثل نصف شهادة الرجل ؟
قلن : بلى ، قال : فذلك نقصان مِنْ عقلها .
أليس إذا حاضت لم تُصل ولم تَصُـم ؟
قلـن : بلى .
قال : فذلك من نقصان دينها .
والحديث في الصحيحين .

فهذه العلّة التي عللّ بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نقصان الدين والعقل ، فلا يجوز العُدول عنهـا إلى غيرها ، كما لا يجوز تحميل كلامه صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لا يحتمل أو تقويله ما لم يَقُـل .
قال ابن أبي العز في شرح الطحاوية :
فيجب أن يفهم عن الرسول مراده من غير غلو ولا تقصير فلا يحمّل كلامه ما لا يحتمله ، ولا يُقصر به عن مراده وما قصده من الهدى والبيان ، فكم حصل بإهمال ذلك والعدول عنه من الضلال والعدول عن الصواب ما لا يعلمه إلا الله ، بل سوء الفهم عن الله ورسوله أصل كل بدعة وضلالة نشأت في الإسلام ، وهو أصل كل خطأ في الفروع والأصول ، ولا سيما إن أضيف إليه سوء القصد ، والله المستعان .
[ وأصل الكلام لابن القيم في كتاب الروح ]

أما نقصان الدِّين ؛ فلأنها تمكث أياماً لا تصوم فيها ولا تصلّي ، وهذا بالنسبة للمرأة يُعـدّ كمالاً !

كيف ذلك ؟
من المعلوم أن التي لا تحيض تكون – غالباً – عقيماً لا تحمل ولا تلد ؛ وقد جعل الله الدم غذاءً للجنين .
قال ابن القيم : خروج دم الحيض من المرأة هو عين مصلحتها وكمالها ، ولهذا يكون احتباسه لفساد في الطبيعة ونقص فيها . اهـ .

ثم إن نقص الدين ليس مختصا بالمرأة وحدها .
فالإيمان ينقص بالمعصية وبترك الطاعة – كما بوّب عليه الإمام النووي في ترجمة هذا الحديث –
ثم إننا لا نرى الناس يعيبون أصحاب المعاصي الذين يَعملـون على إنقاص إيمانهم – بِطَوْعِهم وإرادتهم – عن طريق زيادة معاصيهم وعن طريق التفريط في الطاعات ، ولسنا نراهم يعيبون من تعمّـد إذهاب عقله بما يُخامره من خمرةٍ وعشق ونحو ذلك فشارب الخمر – مثلا – إيمانه ناقص ، والمُسبل إزاره في إيمانه نقص ، وكذا المُدخّن ، وغيرهم من أصحاب المعاصي ؛ ومع ذلك لم نسمعهم يوماً من الأيام يقولون عن شارب الخمر : إنه ناقص دين !

بل ربما وُصِف الزاني – الذي يُسافـر إلى دول الكفـر والعهـر لأجل الزنا – بأنه بطل صاحب مغامـرات ومقامرات !!
وهذا شيءٌ يُلامون عليه ، بينما لا تُلام المـرأة على شيءٍ كَتَبَهُ الله عليها ، ولا يَـدَ لها فيه .

قال الإمام الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء :
فتأمل هذه الكلمة الجامعة وهي قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الدين النصيحة " فمن لم ينصح لله وللأئمة وللعامّة كان ناقص الدين ، وأنت لو دُعِيْتَ : يا ناقص الدين ؛ لَغَضِبْتَ . اهـ .

وأما نقصان عقل المرأة ؛ فلأن المرأة تغلب عليها العاطفة ورقّة الطبع - الذي هو زينة لها - فشهادة المرأة على النصف من شهادة الرجل ، وذلك حُكم الله وعذرٌ لها .

ثم إن في هذا الحديث بيان أن المرأة ربما سَبَتْ وسَلَبَتْ عقل الرجل ، وليس أي رجل ، بل الرجل الحازم الذي يستشيره قومه في الملمات ، ويستأنسون برأيه إذا ادلهمّت الخطوب .
وكما قيل :
يَصْرَعْنَ ذا اللبّ حتى لا حراك به *** وهنّ أضعف خلق الله إنسانا

وكما أن شهادة المرأة على النصف من شهادة الرجل
فإن الرجل أحياناً يكون على أقل من النصف من شهادة
المرأة ، فقد تُردّ شهادته إذا كان فاسقاً أو كان مُتّهماً في دينه .

وأما الثاني
من أجوبته عليه الصلاة والسلام
فهو قوله لعائشة - لما حاضت في طريقها للحجّ فعزّاها قائلاً - : هذا شيء كَتَبَه الله على بنات آدم .
وفي رواية : هذا أمـرٌ كَتَبَه الله على بنات آدم . رواه البخاري ومسلم .

فما حيلة المرأة في أمرٍ مكتوب عليها لا حول لها فيه ولا طول ، فلا يُعاب الرجل بأنه يأكل ويشرب ويحتاج إلى قضاء الحاجة ، وقد عاب المشركون رسل الله بأنهم بَشَرٌ يأكلون الطعام ويمشون في الأسواق . تأمّل ما حكاه الله عنهم بقوله :
( وَقَالُوا مَالِ هَذَا الرَّسُولِ يَأْكُلُ الطَّعَامَ وَيَمْشِي فِي الأَسْوَاقِ )

فَردّ عليهم رب العـزة بقوله : ( وَماأَرْسَلْنَاقَبْلَكَمِنَالْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلاَّإِنَّهُمْلَيَأْكُلُونَ الطَّعَامَ وَيَمْشُونَفِيالأَسْوَاقِ ) [الفرقان:20] .
وقال سبحانه وتعالى عن رسله:
( وَمَا جَعَلْنَاهُمْ جَسَدًا لا يَأْكُلُونَ الطَّعَامَ وَمَا كَانُوا خَالِدِينَ )

وكان أبلغ ردّ على من زعموا ألوهية عيسى أن أثبت الله أنـه يأكل الطعام ، وبالتالي يحتاج إلى ما يحتاجـه سائر البشـر ، قال تبارك وتعـالى : ( مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلانِ الطَّعَامَ) [المائدة:75] .

أخلُص من هذا كلِّه إلى أن المرأة لا تُعـاب بشيء لا يَـدَ لها فيه ، بل هو أمـرٌ مكتوب عليها وعلى بنات جنسها ، أمـرٌ قد فُـرِغ منه ، وكما لا يُعاب الطويل بطوله ، ولا القصير بِقِصَرِه ، إذ أن الكل من خلق الله ومسبّة الخِلقة من مَسَبَّة الخالق ، فلا يستطيع أحد أن يكون كما يريد إلا في الأشياء المكتسبة ، وذلك بتوفيق الله وحده .

إذا تأملت هذا ، وتأملت ما سبق من أقوال أهل العلم حول هذه المسألة ، فإني أدعوك لتقف مرة أخرى على شيء من أقوال أهل هذا العصر من الغربيين وغيرهم .

وأذكّرك – أخيراً – بأن رقّة المرأة وأنوثتها ولُطفها وشفافية معدنها يُكسبها جمالاً وأنوثة تزينها ولا تعيبها

قال جول سيمون : يجب أن تبقى المرأة امرأة فإنها بهذه الصفة تستطيع أن تجد سعادتها ، وأن تهبها لسواها .اهـ .
ومعنى أن تبقى المـرأة امرأة ، أن تبقى كما خلقها الله ، ولأجل المهمة التي وُجِدت من أجلها .
ويعني أيضا أن لا تتدرج المرأة في أعمال الرجل ، فإنها بذلك تفقد أنوثتها ورقّتها التي هي زينة لها .

ولذا لما أُجريَ استفتاء في إنجلترا عن المرأة العاملة كان من نتائجه :
أن الفتاة الهادئة هي الأكثر أنوثة ، لأنها تُوحي بالضعف ، والضعف هو الأنوثة !
أن الأنوثة لا يتمتّع بها إلا المرأة التي تقعد في بيتها .
فقولهم : الضعف هو الأنوثة .
هذا لا يُعدّ انتقاصاً لأنه ... made in England !!!
لأنه نتاج بريطاني !!
أمَا لو قال هذا الكلمة رجل مسلم أو داعيـة مصلح ، لعُـدّ هذا تجنّياً على المرأة وانتقاصاً لها ، فإلى الله المشتكى .

وختاماً :
لا بد أن يُعلم أنه لا يجوز أن يُطلق هذا اللفظ على إطلاقه
أعني قول بعضهم : المرأة ناقصة عقل ودين .
هكذا على إطلاقه .
إذ أن هذا القول مرتبط بخلفية المتكلّم الذي ينتقص المرأة بهذا القول ، ويتعالى عليها بمقالته تلك .
وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : إنما النساء شقائق الرجال . رواه الإمام أحمد وغيره ، وهو حديث حسن .

كما أنه لا يجوز لإنسان أن يقرأ ( ولا تقربوا الصلاة ) ويسكت
أو يقرأ ( ويل للمصلين ) ويسكت !
فلا يجوز أن يُطلق هذا القول على عواهنه
إذ قد بيّن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سبب قوله ، فلا يُعدل عن بيانه صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى فهم غيره .


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

